# Настройка аккордеона



## Vlad Gurzhi (18 Мар 2018)

Какая последовательность настройки? Аккордеон Баркаролла, 4-х голосный.Голоса хрипят,посторонние призвуки.Есть ли смысл через тюнер проверить строй ,если хрипят голоса?Нужен совет опытного мастера.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2018)

*gurzhi.vlad.*,

может для начала источник определить?... Ну там с лайкой разобраться для начала... Не надо сразу в морг, пусть терапевты поглядят


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Мар 2018)

gurzhi.vlad. писал:


> .Есть ли смысл через тюнер проверить строй ,если хрипят голоса?Нужен совет опытного мастера.


Если хрипят, то тюнеру пока делать нечего. Устраните хрипы, потом тюнер.


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2018)

*Евгений51*,

Тюнер... Ну дорогущий стробоскопический тюнер может иной раз помочь, но...

Тут летний курс по настройки ф-но очень отрезвил меня в плане применимости тюнеров. Ну никак ф-но не настраивается по тюнеру: вроде и настроил, а аккорд рассыпается. Пока зону темперирования не сведешь и не построишь октавы, ни черта не айс. А тюнер говорит, что играть можно...


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2018)

Евгений растёт в моих глазах день ото дня)). Не удивлюсь, если он знает Бернхарда Штоппера...


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

Саша, у меня не хватает растяжки на Штоппера...


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Мар 2018)

А автору- таки да... Там надо ремонт делать, скорее всего серьёзный.   А потом уж думать о темперации , о тюнерах, и о прочих высоких материях.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Мар 2018)

vev (18.03.2018, 15:50) писал:


> Ну дорогущий стробоскопический тюнер может иной раз помочь, но...


 Мой опыт говорит мне, что дело не в цене. Уши, никто не отменял  Слышна зона при которой тюнер не видит разницы (она, к стати, регулируется) В конечном итоге, звук это всего лишь частота колебаний и техника с их подсчётом справляется прекрасно.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (9 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте!Меня интересует такой вопрос :регистр "кларнет"-это я понимаю строевые голоса, строим ля первой октавы-440Гц,потом кварто-квинтовым методом строим интервалы зоны темперации от ми 1-ой октавы до ми 2 ой -дальше октавы вверх и вниз по диапазону.Если брать таблицу № 2.4 "Шкала частот равномерно-темперированного строя"из книги Л.А.Кузнецова частоты между октавами разнятся в 2 раза.Октавы вниз до "фа" малой и вверх до "ля" третьей должны быть тоже с биениями или чистыми? И дальше- голоса регистра "пиколо" как их строить-по той же схеме "ля" 1 ой-220Гц ,строим зону темперации ит.д. , и соответственно голоса регистра "фагот"-"ля" 1 ой-880гц и все повторяем. Правильно ли я понимаю порядок ,последовательность настройки ?Спасибо.


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (3 Дек 2019)

Переклеил залоги и перезалил голоса -аккордеон баркарола.Подскажите порядок настройки?Мое сообщение №48 актуально.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Дек 2019)

gurzhi.vlad. написал(а):


> Переклеил залоги и перезалил голоса


Перед этим обычно планки дуют на дувачке и грубо строят. Что Вы теперь будете делать с внутренними голосами, если они не в тонусе?


----------

